

Fab.com Is To Groupon What Facebook Is To MySpace - coleb
http://www.forbes.com/sites/nicoleperlroth/2011/09/14/fab-com-is-to-facebook-what-groupon-is-to-myspace/

======
yibili
I read and totally agree & believe on this: "Fab’s founders sound undeterred,
anyway. “Our margins are much higher than a fashion site and we don’t deal
with seasonality or liquidation,” says Goldberg. “A lot of people are going to
turn around six months from now and see we are the fastest growing business in
the space, period.”

~~~
coleb
Hi Yibili. Would you mind posting your comment on the site so I can reply
there? I promise we won't spam you!
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/nicoleperlroth/2011/09/14/fab-
co...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/nicoleperlroth/2011/09/14/fab-com-is-to-
facebook-what-groupon-is-to-myspace/)

------
EricK13
Fab's daily emails are full of interesting products, so even if I don't buy
something for a while I don't feel like I wasted any time browsing. With
groupon, I found their emails annoying so I unsubscribed.

The transition from a gay networking site to a design deals company has been
amazingly fast.

~~~
coleb
These comments are terrific. Would you two mind posting on the site so I can
reply there? [http://www.forbes.com/sites/nicoleperlroth/2011/09/14/fab-
co...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/nicoleperlroth/2011/09/14/fab-com-is-to-
facebook-what-groupon-is-to-myspace/)

